# Grim at the new club/trainers



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim had a blast, and here's his serious look, too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lookin good Mr.Grim


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool name and love his coloring


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I love my boy, and he had a really great day! We've found our place, now onward!!


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Grim just puts me in a good mood, haha. I'm glad he finally found a new club/trainers that are willing to work with him instead of saying " ohh, he barks, leave" lol


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Ahhh that's great to hear, he looks like he had fun! Glad to gratitude found your place


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I'm really happy you found somewhere you feel comfortable for training 
Grim is stunning, I love his dark face


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Love it, and glad to see you found a place that understands working dogs' temperament and can work with Grim's natural drives rather than try to suppress them


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Great looking boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One door closes, another one opens! Are you still going to the obedience classes?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice, you're in good hands there.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> One door closes, another one opens! Are you still going to the obedience classes?


Love that quote-all the best with your new place


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> One door closes, another one opens! Are you still going to the obedience classes?


No, we're going to do obedience with Brian. He's phenomenal!! He showed me how to use Grim's drive to teach obedience, as well as what to do when he blows me off. What was really surprising is that after we'd left, I had him on his flat collar without him pulling me all over!  He did think that the pinch is too much correction or just the 'wrong' correction for him. So we're changing how we do some things. He had him heeling in minutes. No pull and yank at all. Just his drive channeled into a ball. In 3 minutes he had him doing 'down' without a fuss. This took some head butting, but that's Grim. I think I had my mouth hanging open more often than not! Grim was happy to work, liked Brian... they were 'best buds' other than the few times they butted heads over Grim's wanting to be king. LOL! When it was over, it was over. He was happy with Brian like it never happened. I LOVE that he was able to read Grim so clearly. No more other trainers. He's found his trainer.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's so great that you guys finally found a place willing to work with you and that you're getting some help to learn how to deal with your handsome little devil. 

He looks really good in those photos!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It really does make a difference when you work with people who understand your dog. 

Good luck in your future adventures together!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, it does! Especially when Grim blew me off in from of him, lol! I got a great demo of exactly how to handle it. Not only verbal, but someone to actually go through it. Grim took him to the mat, too, but he didn't bat an eye. In fact, he told ME that Grim was going to fight with him. He showed me how to do it, and how to stop Grim from biting me if he decided to take that level with me, too. He remained perfectly calm, and when Grim settled, he was over it and was just fine with Brian like it never happened. However, he did have more respect for him. That's the major thing that I need to get right now... Instead of hearing a bunch of "you have X problem with your dog", I heard "there's no problem with this dog". It's a whole different world when dealing with someone who understands this particular type of dog. I learned more there than I've learned so far. Best yet, he's on the same page with my breeder. They're both 'old school' and have a good understanding of his lines. So I'm no longer worried that he seems to have picked up so much Congo in his genetics. I am getting the tools to work with him here. The very best thing was hearing "by the time he's 2, everyone's going to want this dog". Make my head swell why don't you!! :wub:

There was another couple there who had a really great camera. They graciously took all of these pics! Some of the best shots of him I've had!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow! What a fantastic share! Seems like you were so frustrated just a few short weeks ago.

Love the pics. What a MAGnificent dog! He truly is a handsome, handsome guy! I'm so pleased to hear you found the right trainer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jag said:


> Yes, it does! Especially when Grim blew me off in from of him, lol! I got a great demo of exactly how to handle it. Not only verbal, but someone to actually go through it. Grim took him to the mat, too, but he didn't bat an eye. In fact, he told ME that Grim was going to fight with him. He showed me how to do it, and how to stop Grim from biting me if he decided to take that level with me, too. He remained perfectly calm, and when Grim settled, he was over it and was just fine with Brian like it never happened. However, he did have more respect for him. That's the major thing that I need to get right now... Instead of hearing a bunch of "you have X problem with your dog", I heard "there's no problem with this dog". It's a whole different world when dealing with someone who understands this particular type of dog. I learned more there than I've learned so far. Best yet, he's on the same page with my breeder. They're both 'old school' and have a good understanding of his lines. So I'm no longer worried that he seems to have picked up so much Congo in his genetics. I am getting the tools to work with him here. The very best thing was hearing "by the time he's 2, everyone's going to want this dog". Make my head swell why don't you!! :wub:
> 
> There was another couple there who had a really great camera. They graciously took all of these pics! Some of the best shots of him I've had!


Yes, it is always good when someone can show you how to do it - not just tel you how it should be done. 

You will notice a difference in a few months.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's so awesome! I'm glad that you found someone that you feel great working with and learning from.
Mr. Grim looks so handsome in the photos :wub: , where has the time gone? He's not a little puppy anymore


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> That's so awesome! I'm glad that you found someone that you feel great working with and learning from.
> Mr. Grim looks so handsome in the photos :wub: , where has the time gone? He's not a little puppy anymore


Oh, I know! I still see him as my baby. Of course, he'll always be my boy... but no more baby. He's growing serious, but I still see puppy stuff out of him. It was so funny (odd funny) when he said "I bet he scares a lot of people". Yep, and it's taking some getting used to. The bad part is that Grim seems to be amused by it.  He's such a sweet boy, though. My guy who didn't want to be petted or loved on when he was younger now enjoys coming to me for cuddles. :wub: Keeping up with his changes, and realizing that his reactions now may be very different from what they 'always were' is the hardest part. I was really surprised when I was looking at the pics taken of him, and came to that 'serious look' pic. I was just stunned. Thinking is that *my* puppy?!?!?  It's a little shocking to finally see what others see when they look at him, lol!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations--!! I'm so happy for you. And a tad jealous, that you have found "your" trainer!! I swear there is no one out here. 

Best wishes to you and Grim. Keep us up to date--I found the prong thing interesting. I too wonder if it is not the best tool for my dog in some things. I've found I can not use it at all around the cats, it just ramps him up. The ecollar has been the best for that, and on a very very very low setting--like 9.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you! There's no one close by in my area, either...so don't feel bad! I'm driving to MI for this, but I've been driving to MI anyway. Wednesday evening is the next club meeting (club was cancelled on Sunday, but we went for our eval), as long as the weather holds, anyway! I'm excited to meet the other club members and their dogs. It sounds like a fun and active club! 

I really hope you find a good trainer. It's hard to do anymore... especially if you have a harder working dog. I didn't think it was going to be so difficult. I think this was in the nick of time, because he's getting to that point where I've got to have control over him and have his total respect.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I could go to Seattle--but it's 291 miles and over Snoqualmie pass, LOL. I didn't really think about that. ---- hmmm. The thing is, I work 6 days a week April-Nov and it would only be in the winter time I could do it. Snoqualmie gets closed a lot. 

Anyhow, I'll live vicariously through you.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Jag, I haven't been commenting a ton lately but I have been keeping up with most of your posts about Grim's issues with trainers.
I'm beyond thrilled for you that you found someone who is working out so well for the both of you !

He is jaw dropping gorgeous by the way...stunning actually.
You should post pics more often


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I guess I could go to Seattle--but it's 291 miles and over Snoqualmie pass, LOL. I didn't really think about that. ---- hmmm. The thing is, I work 6 days a week April-Nov and it would only be in the winter time I could do it. Snoqualmie gets closed a lot.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll live vicariously through you.


I hear you! My work schedule made it impossible for me to do this before!



starburst said:


> Jag, I haven't been commenting a ton lately but I have been keeping up with most of your posts about Grim's issues with trainers.
> I'm beyond thrilled for you that you found someone who is working out so well for the both of you !
> 
> He is jaw dropping gorgeous by the way...stunning actually.
> You should post pics more often


Aw, thank you! I will try! I don't have a decent camera, so it's all phone pics. I'm thrilled about how he turned out in the looks department, too!  I think my breeder turns out some good looking pups! :wub: He looks a lot like a few in his pedigree, which I couldn't be happier about.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

More pics of Grim


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He is turning into a stunning dog.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you, Nancy! I'm thinking he's going to end up looking an awful lot like Congo. Not that I mind a bit! :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> He is turning into a stunning dog.


Agreed.


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, he is a handsome brute. I bet he keeps you on your toes. =)


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, Rocketdog! 
Yes, he does keep me on my toes! Never a boring day with him!


----------

